# Multi level cage



## Strax (Mar 18, 2016)

Any suggestions for a multilevel cage? Similar to a ferret nation cage, which obviously will not work for buns. 
I'm not a crafty person, so building or repurposing isn't really an option haha! 
My buns are mainly free roam, but are house at night, or when we are not home, so I want to give them lots of space to do their thing, but we just don't have the floor space currently for something like an x-pen.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 18, 2016)

One doesn't need to be crafty to build a NIC cage. You only need to have the skill required to close zip ties!
You use the grids from cube shelves and zip tie the grids together. 

There are tutorials online for NIC cages that include cutting plywood for bases, etc., but I never bothered. I put carpet scraps on upper levels to keep bunny feet from going through the grid openings. I used a piece of linoleum for the floor (cut with scissors -- no big deal). 

Here's a photo of such a cage. It _truly_ is easy to do.


----------



## Strax (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh that is super cool!!! I've never heard of NIC before. What do you use for ramps? One of my buns spent the first year of her life I. A teeny tiny cage and never was let out of it, so she isn't a great jumper to get from level to level (we have puppy stairs for her to get up onto the couch  )


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 19, 2016)

Ramps waste lots of space. But you could make a mid-way step if needed. A hidey box of the right height can serve the dual purpose of a hidey spot and a step. The top of the hidey would be the step, so bunny hops on top of the hidey and then up to the next level. The upper levels can be placed at any height so they don't have to be same as in photo. The ones in the photo are just over 12". Unless a bunny is aged or injured, they can usually make that hop quite easily. Curiosity will eventually drive them up.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 19, 2016)

I agree that NIC is the way to go, and stay away from ramps. Not only do ramps waste space, but they're not very safe for rabbits who don't have the best grip and can easily tumble down them due to their hind ends being higher than their fore end. For Bandit's cage I had 2 steps up to the second level. 1 step at full grid height, and the second step above that halfway.


----------



## Akzholedent (Mar 25, 2016)

Any suggestions to help cut down on cleaning for a rabbit who hates her litterbox? I'd love to do this for Butterscotch and Ellie, but Ellie really isn't the queen of the litterbox she pretends to be. Lol


----------



## Akzholedent (Mar 25, 2016)

Never mind. I found an excellent article on pee-proofing!!

http://www.therabbithouse.com/indoor/rabbit-cages-cubes.asp


----------

